# SQL-Abfrage: Einträge der letzten 14 Tage



## schlagspin (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte einer einer MySQL-Datenbank mit PHP die Daten der letzten 14 Tage auslesen. 

Bis jetzt lasse ich mir immer die letzten 7 Einträge anzeigen:
$query = "SELECT * FROM news ORDER by 'datum' DESC LIMIT 7";

Wie muss da die Query aussehen? Es gibt eine Spalte mit der Bezeichnung datum.

Danke schonmal.
Wolfgang


----------



## melmager (26. Oktober 2003)

SELECT * FROM news where to_days(datum) >= (to_days(now())-14)


----------

